# my baby



## risktaker27 (Sep 2, 2008)

my little red ryder  just a couple  weeks 2 go


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 3, 2008)

*Looking great.:aok:  How long before she comes down? *


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

She's gorgeous


----------



## Alistair (Sep 30, 2008)

Good jorb!


----------

